# Which insurers are best for this type of cover?



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi all,

Amazingly we have just found out that we have a   with our surrogate!  

However, we still haven't sorted out her Life Insurance and thought I had seen a thread here with advice to which companies best deal with this unusual situation, but I have been trawling through all afternoon to no avail, please help we are desperate to get this set up for peace of mind!

  still can't quite believe it!!!!!

emps
x


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Jess,

Fingers crossed for your blood test too  

and thank you for your quick response I will ring them tomorrow morning!

emps
x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi yes this is the guideline amount


----------

